# Who done it?



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Found two of these holes this morning, and that poop next to one of them. Not sure if from the same creature, obviously, but am suspicious. Any thoughts?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

That looks like a cicada killer wasp tunnel, I've got a few in my yard as well. The droppings I think are unrelated. They are quite large in comparison to any critter that could make that tunnel.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

FlaDave said:


> That looks like a cicada killer wasp tunnel, I've got a few in my yard as well. The droppings I think are unrelated. They are quite large in comparison to any critter that could make that tunnel.


I had to look that up. That thing would give me nightmares!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Haven't had any in several years, but my cicada killer tunnels were always more horizontal with all the dirt piled to one side - like this:










Also they always seemed to burrow in a dry area . That mound looks muddy. Could it be a frog?


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Ok, so we have a ton of cicadas, so it would make sense to have a cicada killer I guess. Haven't seen any though. We also have a ton of rain right now, daily at least once, and some invasive cuban tree frogs as well as other types of frogs. Size of the hole was about the diameter of a fifty cent piece I think...bigger than a quarter. Not sure how deep, pretty deep, with a pile of dirt around it. Our "dirt" is just sand, if that makes a difference.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

The wasps in my yard have been digging tunnels straight down with a volcano type mound around. (Maybe a different kind of wasp/hornet?) But the tunnel holes are only about nickel to quarter in size. I wouldn't have thought it was them making the mounds had I not caught one in the process. Freakishly large wasps digging holes are not cool lol.

Anyway back to the topic, it may not be the wasp with a hole that big.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Today's hole. Not pleased.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Ugh, I hate those things. These cicada wasps go nuts in the putting greens at the local Robert Trent Jones golf course. The "River" course is in a swamp, so I never play it from August through Fall for this reason. It's more of a heebie-jeebie issue than any affect the wasp holes have on the putting surface.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I had that last year. They love sandy soils
https://i.imgur.com/ZWgZTbz.mp4


----------

